# anyone got funny pics??



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

:roll::roll:


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly Crap! I can't stop laughing at this photo!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I loved this one...LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a few. Usually I don't have he camera with me so I miss a lot of great stuff.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

wwaazzzzup
Wish the last one wasnt so blurry


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Why my lawn is jacked-up!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol face plant!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I almost forgot the best one. He's Lux making fun of my friend Chris.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I almost forgot the best one. He's Lux making fun of my friend Chris.


hahaha!! thats the best!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao its not nice to make fun of asian people

I like the one where the yard gets graided


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> I almost forgot the best one. He's Lux making fun of my friend Chris.


Holy Cow I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

marshjo said:


> View attachment 4012
> :roll::roll:


Great pic, mine dose that all the time:goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

All of them taken today.....


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Some more taken today....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

heres a few of my Peanut dork...i have way too many funny ones


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

heres a few of Layla i think she looks goofy in them:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

This is Chester imitating the cats on lady and the tramp


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a few funny ones.

My boy Ace:









Ace with a little cake


















Ace with his boy Duece


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here some more funny pix

Honey :woof:


















Ace and Honey


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I almost forgot the best one. He's Lux making fun of my friend Chris.


HAHAHHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is absolutely hysterical... the one with the face plant is funny but the way you put text to that photo is priceless... ahahhahahahha f'ing hysterical.. Great Job Man!! hahah


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

:rofl:

here's Sully givin a wink










wearing socks!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ehhee i love that one of lux... that is way to funny...


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

I love the 4th one..with the stick..it made me giggle! :roll:


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Abel92701 said:


> Here's a few funny ones.
> 
> My boy Ace:


I like that one... Looks like an huge Anaconda face...:roll:


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Razor after few bottles of wine :hammer:


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Friends forever !


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao...^^^^ SPOONING!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL Some of these were really cute.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Not all dogs, but my funniest pics:

My friend Tom dressed as Lloyd Christmas. 
There was another guy dressed in an identical powder blue tux, 
but I didn't get a pic. 
This is a REAL tux, not a costume, he wore it to formal dinner night on a cruise we all went on.









Thrall's Tippy









Lady's Tippy









Raisin loves the heater









My brother and his friends standing in front of the infamous Quik Stop
No Jay and Silent Bob lol









Raisin "Dirty Sanchez" (that is really poop, she's a poop gobbler)









Everybody's favorite TV show: "Hypnotoad"









Thrall with a doobie (really a pen wrapped in tissue paper)









Raisin Turtle- "Help, I've fallen, and I can't get up!"









Kittydotcom- "Hey that's not a guitar!"









Thrall and baby- "Whatch doin'?"


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Ear Crop is banned in my country. So I use this method :hammer:

1 Minute Ear Crop!!!! :roll: (Using image processing)

Thanks to NEELA's black one's ear in the picture here
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11667-pics-dro-after-crop.html


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

"Got a _Spring_ in your step?"









"WhhhaaaChaaaa Dooooin???"









Kitty, Kitty









Suppa dog









lots more, just a few


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Rufus as the ghost dog...




























My nephew at about 2 days old


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL!! i have pics of all my kids and my my niece flippin the ole bird as babies!! we think they don't know what it means but i am pretty sure they do!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello cruel world!!! LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh that picture with Lux is GREAT.
all-around great. ahhhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!:hammer:

they're all great pictures lololol 
im almost at my 15 posts I can almost post pics hahaha!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Post 17 so lets see them


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


>


I love his shadow in this pic! Priceless!


----------



## PearlJamGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my girl, PearleeBoo, when she was a baby. She fell asleep looking at herself in the mirror!


----------



## PearlJamGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

High Five!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhh! i love the ears!!! i one day hope to own a dog with a goofy ear


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

PearlJamGirl said:


> This is my girl, PearleeBoo, when she was a baby. She fell asleep looking at herself in the mirror!


Ohhh.. Such a cute thing. Though she's asleep, she's still wondering with her left eye open, who really is in the mirror...

:goodpost:


----------



## PearlJamGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my boy, Peanut, playing with my brother's girl, Eden. Honestly, they are playing! Peanut is the red nose one. Actually, his eyes are red in this picture too!


----------



## PearlJamGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Peanut and Pearlee.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahhh! i love the ears!!! i one day hope to own a dog with a goofy ear


yolanda has a goofy ear that sticks straight up too. I think remi's is going to do the same thing


----------

